# Playing Dress up



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We didn't do much this weekend because the weather was horrible, we had a lot to do at home, and we're going trout fishing in a couple of weeks. The girls had their weekly baths Saturday though, and after getting mostly dry and brushed, they played a little dress up, like any girls might do on a gloomy Saturday.

*First they had to try on their sweaters:*

We have Miss Smiley (the reason for my buying the sweaters) and Miss Stoic.









































*Then they had to try on their vest for out trout fishing trip. Lucy got hers last year, but Dory's is new. *


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful girls....What do your girls eat? Dory has the nicest coat I have ever seen on a black dog.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

They eat Blue Buffalo. Dory's still transitioning from large breed puppy, but she's been eating some of her sister's fish and oatmeal adult flavor with it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute pictures. I like those hunting vests. Very cool.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Cute! I love to play dress up with the dog.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Cute pictures. I like those hunting vests. Very cool.



Thanks. They're neoprene ones from Cabela's. Dory's also serves as a flotation device.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What good sports you have there! It's amazing how well the puppers put up with our boredom eh?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> What good sports you have there! It's amazing how well the puppers put up with our boredom eh?



Lucy's all about playing dress up and begs me to put makeup on her when I get ready in the mornings. Dory likes it too, but Lucy just loves clothes and new things, and especially things she thinks makes her pretty. 

I bought them new Ollydog collars a couple of weeks ago, and when I tried Lucy's on her, she wouldn't let me take it off of her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love their sweaters and their vests. I'll have to see about getting Ike one...if they also serve as a flotation device. His current life jacket is too cumbersome.

The girls look great and Dory is getting so big.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They look so pretty in their sweaters and love their jackets. Dory has grown up to be such a pretty girl and I love her shiny black coat.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> They look so pretty in their sweaters and love their jackets. Dory has grown up to be such a pretty girl and I love her shiny black coat.



Thank you. I kinda love 'em.


----------

